# New House been working.



## southfl plumber (Sep 4, 2011)

All the houses i work on from ground rough to trim out are between 3 and 20 million.







These pics are from the ground floor as you can see in some pics the live line in wall or coming up from the dirt. Get some more pics of waterpipe later.


----------



## Nevada Plumber (Jan 3, 2009)

A 3 million dollar or more house, and they can't get a better water pipe then CPVC. :sad:

I like the hangers for the sewer. Those are what I use when I have to hang a sewer line. They are expensive, but they aren't going to fail anytime soon.


----------



## PlungerJockey (Feb 19, 2010)

I just don't get Florida and their obsession with cpvc. The backwood hicks here in Arkansas will throw rocks at you if you use it.


----------



## PaulW (Jul 31, 2008)

Surprised they let you two hole strap the CPVC to the concrete with out wrapping it. Florida is a county by county state you never know what your gonna come across!


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

Nevada Plumber said:


> A 3 million dollar or more house, and they can't get a better water pipe then CPVC. :sad:
> 
> I like the hangers for the sewer. Those are what I use when I have to hang a sewer line. They are expensive, but they aren't going to fail anytime soon.


I hate concrete sammies(that's what those hangers are). Shorty drop-ins work much better.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

I use a riser clamp with threaded rod on the 3" horizontal just down stream of the 3"x4" closet bend to prevent the closet riser from moving up. The teardrop hanger will of course keep it from sagging or dropping down, but it could move up without a riser clamp to lock it in.


----------



## southfl plumber (Sep 4, 2011)

RW Plumbing said:


> I hate concrete sammies(that's what those hangers are). Shorty drop-ins work much better.


They use alot of cpvc down in south FL do to the ocean being so close and with the economy being tanked the boss is bidding more cpvc do to cost. Alot of times its up to the owner and cost. Using copper is time consuming and the houses being so big its profit margin comes into play with the contractors. Concrete sammies are the best fast and can run alot of drain in less time than drop ins. Yea your right Tommy I over looked that and will have to change it thanks. I'm all done with the house except for shower valves and pans, waiting for the owners to approve the fixtures some can finish and test out. :thumbup:


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

PlungerJockey said:


> I just don't get Florida and their obsession with cpvc. The backwood hicks here in Arkansas will throw rocks at you if you use it.


 




I remember one job back in the early 1990's when I was an apprentice/helper, the entire 12 bldgs. were all piped in CPVC. Each bldg. had 24 apartments, with a total of 288 units. The only copper was on the tub valves. 

Back then the daubers in the cans of CPVC cement were larger than they are today. Guys were globbing too much cement in the fittings and as a result, when we tested, some lavs didn't have any water coming out of them....:laughing:
So, we trimmed the daubers down to prevent that as we went along in the next buildings.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Looks good, but a 3 mil$ house with cpvc that's just rediculous

it takes a plumber to make a plumber


----------



## southfl plumber (Sep 4, 2011)

Mississippiplum said:


> Looks good, but a 3 mil$ house with cpvc that's just rediculous
> 
> it takes a plumber to make a plumber


 Well i finished last week with that rough was told that they might change around the master shower and bath tub because the tub doesn't fit in the opening. So probably going to have more work for me and must be nice to have money, thats probably a 4000.00 change order. Keep you posted on change.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Wow, well I guess if the ho's have the money they might as well enjoy it, I like how you hung the dwv pipes btw


----------

